

Ask HN:  Is there a "YouTube" for free interactive webinars? - amichail

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_conferencing<p>Although scheduled IRC chats are common, this is more compelling.<p>Is there a "YouTube" for these webinars?
======
bkj123
Hello amichail. What do you mean by 'interactive webinars'? Can you give a few
examples? Thanks.

~~~
amichail
See <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbZohAS1hos>

